# Escambia River Post Banned report



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

I got banned for ten days. One of the moderators said I was a bad boy and he shut me down for ten days. I will try to be as nice as possible with this post. I will only post simple facts. If they hurt, I am sorry. 

I caught fish on the Escambia River. 

I caught these fish within the last ten days of me being banned.

Here are the pictures of them. 

I kept one blue catfish for personal reasons.

This post is not meant to be inflammatory. Please don't make it that. I will be banned again if it is found to be.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Roach I'm a little offended from this post. 

I'm offended because I could never catch cats like that. Betcha I'm not the only one either.

Pretty fish. Congratulations.


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

jlw1972 that bluecat was a shout out to a dear friend


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't like the way that fish on the end is looking at me either. You gonna take this picture down or do I need to call in some back up???:laughing::laughing:

Welcome Back!!!


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

You catch them from that paddle board or were you using them throw lines I saw you making?


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

*paddle board*

I catch them on bush hooks and then I hook them on my rod and reel while I am on my paddle board.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Cool


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

I see a leaf on the tail of the 4th catfish from the left ...


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

the leaf was supposed to be photo shopped out


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

How many pounds total you got this year? Bout 1000 haha?


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

markw4321 you know we count in tons


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

We are entering a pioneer tournament this year


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

That's damn sure a nice haul


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

we didn't have the babies hanging up


----------

